# Entering calgary from uk



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm due to fly out to Calgary in may on a 2 year permit with my current employer Canadian branch.

I believe there will be an interview on arrival at the airport and I just wondered if anyone can advise what format this usually takes, how long it will last etc? Conscious I will be getting off a 9ish hour flight and want to be prepared. My new boss will be going over more details closer to the time, however I'm just looking for a heads up on it!

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Providing your documentation is in order you'll probably be out of the airport within 30 minutes. It's a very easy process with no trick questions.


----------



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks auld yin. Just to clarify, I've been on holiday to Canada a few times departing from my home in Scotland and found the border control question round to last a couple of minutes, in total taking getting out the airport process to about 30 minutes or so.

I believe I will be issued with the paperwork/permit on arrival and as part of the interview process?

Is this correct? 

Thanks again and sorry if I've just asked you to repeat your last response!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shavonnay said:


> Thanks auld yin. Just to clarify, I've been on holiday to Canada a few times departing from my home in Scotland and found the border control question round to last a couple of minutes, in total taking getting out the airport process to about 30 minutes or so.
> 
> I believe I will be issued with the paperwork/permit on arrival and as part of the interview process?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is correct.


----------



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks again


----------

